# Aston Martin Photoshoot



## berry-design (Oct 13, 2008)

Our most recent photoshoot. Please feel free to have a look, thanks guys and girls.

http://www.studiorouge.typepad.com/berrydesign/

might be worth mentioning - I still need 3 more volunteers for a photoshoot as i need more cars to finish a project. Please email me @ [email protected] if you want a free photoshoot p.s. you must have an interesting car!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Got anymore of the CSL


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I overheard a conversation in the back of my car last week, you can buy a brand new Aston (don't know which model) for £35k.......catch is you have to buy another 99:doublesho


----------



## berry-design (Oct 13, 2008)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Got anymore of the CSL


I have but theyre not quite ready to go up online yet... need some serious work!


----------



## berry-design (Oct 13, 2008)

S500 said:


> I overheard a conversation in the back of my car last week, you can buy a brand new Aston (don't know which model) for £35k.......catch is you have to buy another 99:doublesho


lol, i have seen some on the forcourt (54 reg) for £39000!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

berry-design said:


> Our most recent photoshoot. Please feel free to have a look, thanks guys and girls.
> 
> http://www.studiorouge.typepad.com/berrydesign/
> 
> might be worth mentioning - I still need 3 more volunteers for a photoshoot as i need more cars to finish a project. Please email me @ [email protected] if you want a free photoshoot p.s. you must have an interesting car!


offer still stands mate, as per our previous messages, am about lots next week too if that helps.

Ryan


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

berry-design said:


> p.s. you must have an interesting car!


I have!
Well thats if you class a 406 without buggered rear suspension bushes and warped front brake discs interesting.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

S500 said:


> I overheard a conversation in the back of my car last week, you can buy a brand new Aston (don't know which model) for £35k.......catch is you have to buy another 99:doublesho


So let me guess this correct we have to find 100 people who would be prepared to buy a brand new aston for £35k and we can all have one?????

1) rmorgan84
2)
3)
4)
......


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> So let me guess this correct we have to find 100 people who would be prepared to buy a brand new aston for £35k and we can all have one?????
> 
> 1) rmorgan84
> 2)
> ...


I think it's called a Group buy!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow they are impressive! 

interested in a BMW Clubsport or a GSXR-1000 lol?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Is a Fiat 500 interesting enough? 

EDIT: Just noticed, you've already done a shoot with one on the website!


----------



## berry-design (Oct 13, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> Is a Fiat 500 interesting enough?
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed, you've already done a shoot with one on the website!


love the FIAT 500's... great little cars, interested in the new arbarthe (think i have spelt that wrong!) to replace my astra vxr.

would be good to do another one but with you being in Birmingham and me in Reading its a bit of a trek. Fantastic shots in your own post by the way


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

berry-design said:


> love the FIAT 500's... great little cars, interested in the new arbarthe (think i have spelt that wrong!) to replace my astra vxr.
> 
> would be good to do another one but with you being in Birmingham and me in Reading its a bit of a trek. Fantastic shots in your own post by the way


Thanks! And yeah, that would be a bit of a trek, the 500 is fun to drive but not that far!


----------

